# What music artist do you secretly enjoy?



## FirelanderX (May 11, 2011)

I wouldn't be caught listening to this in public, but Lady Gaga's songs are so catchy.


----------



## Hir (May 11, 2011)

none

i'm not ashamed of what i listen to

_inb4 hateful bitch "FOXY SHAZAM"
_
i'm not ashamed :]


----------



## Takun (May 11, 2011)

How do I secretly enjoy music when you can see everything I'm listening to. ;v;

www.last.fm/user/takuun

O: O: O:


----------



## BRN (May 11, 2011)

I'll never admit to enjoying 'Groove Coverage' - -

shit


----------



## keretceres (May 11, 2011)

FirelanderX said:


> I wouldn't be caught listening to this in public, but Lady Gaga's songs are so catchy.


 
I have been known to listen to...*Opens playlist* OH GOD O_O *Looks at Judas at top of playlist*

Her songs ARE catchy... and makes Christians flame so hard :'D



SIX said:


> I'll never admit to enjoying 'Groove Coverage' - -


Six there is nothing wrong with Groove Coverage â™¥ > Oh Wait I just admitted too listening to Gaga Y_Y


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (May 11, 2011)

I would say GaGa, but I'm not ashamed :V


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 11, 2011)

Thirty Seconds to Mars
Anberlin
old Linkin Park


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 11, 2011)

Shame on all of you. :V


----------



## MaskedJackal (May 11, 2011)

Gorgasm.

They're great musicians and write innovative stuff for the genre they belong to.

But, yeah


----------



## Lucid Argent (May 12, 2011)

of Montreal.
It's not really a "secret", but I have gotten some funny reactions from people who hear it. Their early stuff is some of the most sugary-sweet twee-pop I've heard in my life, but for whatever reason, I loves it.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 12, 2011)

Voxel said:


> of Montreal.
> It's not really a "secret", but I have gotten some funny reactions from people who hear it. Their early stuff is some of the most sugary-sweet twee-pop I've heard in my life, but for whatever reason, I loves it.


 
Gosh I was about to ask what's to be a secret about listening to of Montreal. They're great.

For me. Apparently Animal Collective is WAY TOO WEIRD? Some people think they're awful. Actually a lot. Idk I love them. And Neutral Milk Hotel are alright too, and people would think me awfully hip for that.
Or maybe Lily Allen. Justin Bieber aint bad either. Don't listen to him much but I do enjoy it.

Also OK2BGAY by Tomboy is actually alright.
Merzbow too. Sooo noisy, but oddly entertaining.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (May 12, 2011)

It's a secret that I love Alice in Chains. :V


----------



## Heliophobic (May 12, 2011)

I don't hide what I like because I'm not a conformist prick.
But yeah, I totally love Noise.

[video=youtube;-s79yqVNDnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s79yqVNDnY[/video]

For the patient people watching this... no. No matter how long you wait, you will never hear any music.


----------



## BRN (May 12, 2011)

On a more serious note, I am in love with Lemon Jelly.

[yt]e8yx4k4tzqE[/yt]


----------



## Nymphs (May 12, 2011)

Largest guilty pleasure. Nyan Cat.


----------



## Aden (May 12, 2011)

Everything I listen to is right down in my signature v
~


----------



## Dyluck (May 12, 2011)

EMBARRASSING CHRISTIAN ROCK ;A;


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 12, 2011)

Nothing, because I hate everything, and I listen to all of my music in public, even the Tiger Lillies.


----------



## Lucid Argent (May 12, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> And Neutral Milk Hotel are alright too



"Alright" is the understatement of the century. _In The Aeroplane_ _Over the Sea_ literally put me flat on my face, on the floor, right where I stood.
Elephant Six FTW.

My music pretty much _SCREAMS_ "*HIPSTER*", so I'm sure in certain circles Gang Gang Dance and Architecture in Helsinki would have me ridiculed to no end.

There's also a few tracks with Hatsune Miku that I like, despite every ounce of my better judgement screaming in protest.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 12, 2011)

I can tolerate a Slipknot or A7X song here or there... >///>


----------



## Heliophobic (May 13, 2011)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Nothing, because I hate everything, and I listen to all of my music in public, even the Tiger Lillies.


 
I completely understand... and you are a mature, rational person for posting such a sophisticated response.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 13, 2011)

Grycho said:


> I completely understand... and you are a mature, rational person for posting such a sophisticated response.


 
*giggles*


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 13, 2011)

Grycho said:


> I don't hide what I like because I'm not a conformist prick.
> But yeah, I totally love Noise.
> 
> [video=youtube;-s79yqVNDnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s79yqVNDnY[/video]
> ...


 
Street Horrrsing > Tarot Sport

but 

Flight Of The Feathered Serpent > All


----------



## Larry (May 13, 2011)

Blood on the Dance Floor. Any parent would kill me if they found me listening to them.
[video=youtube;93OdU7bxPWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93OdU7bxPWg[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (May 14, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Blood on the Dance Floor. Any parent would kill me if they found me listening to them.
> [video=youtube;93OdU7bxPWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93OdU7bxPWg[/video]


 
Unless your parents are homophobes... I wouldn't worry.

:v


----------



## Radiohead (May 14, 2011)

Coldplay.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 24, 2011)

Renard and his aliases. Seeing that in my msn would give my furryness right away.


----------



## anero (May 24, 2011)

i actually didn't mind bring me the horizon's new album.

FUCK YOU AND FUCK ANYONE THAT JUST HEARD ME SAY THAT :<


----------



## Ley (May 24, 2011)

...

Nickelback
Katy Perry
Lady GaGa
50
Jeremih
Rhianna
Fulanito

>_>...


----------

